# A cubing Dream



## DanHarris (Sep 25, 2007)

Last night I dreamt about watching Edouard Chambon's (my hero) 9.90 video. I was zooming in on his hands, and getting really annoyed because he was turning really really slowly but still getting such amazing times. Then, when I zoomed out again, I realised that the timer said 20.90, and I was watching the wrong video.

Weird!

Dan


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2007)

It seems like someone has been preparing for Worlds to much.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2007)

Last night I dreamt about traveling to the hostel in Budapest where I'll stay. The information was quite accurate, the name of the hostel, the bus stop nearby, the street structure between bus stop and hotel, the nearby river over which the bus will drive... only in my dream it was a huge pitch black tunnel instead of a bridge. Hmm...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe you will have the same dream tonight, only with a private chauffeur instead of a bus (hint)


----------



## chue.hsien (Sep 25, 2007)

lol u're not supposed to remember the details of your dream...


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2007)

chue.hsien said:


> lol u're not supposed to remember the details of your dream...



Says who ?


----------



## Joël (Oct 18, 2007)

Dude, that's sick

I never dream about cubes... Honestly


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 19, 2007)

i have cubing dreams but in more abstract sense... somehow I am doing PLL's in my brain, but not really physically, I just kinda see the hand motions and triggers... its kinda weird... usually happens if i cube around 3 hours and then go to sleep right after that


----------



## royzabeast (May 25, 2009)

I've had two dreams about cubes that I remember.
One was when I just started cubing, and in the dream me and my mom were looking through my old box of toys, and we found a 4x4 and I got excited. The other dream was weird as hell. I was like in an antique shop, and this guy had a cube that was like the original, wooden and all. So I solved it, and then the cube opened up into a stage with a Middle Eastern version of Rockband. It had like those drums you hold in your lap and all that.


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

I had dream that there were these year-old bumps on a website about cubing. I was like 'Woah! Noooo!!!" until I woke up. After realizing that it was just a dream, I logged on to this site and read this thread.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I had dream that there were these year-old bumps on a website about cubing. I was like 'Woah! Noooo!!!" until I woke up. After realizing that it was just a dream, I logged on to this site and read this thread.



What's wrong with bumping a thread? Everyone complains when you start a new thread that has already been discussed, so what else are you supposed to do?


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

When did I complain?

I would have said nightmare, not dream. I always end my dreams with overly-dramatic screaming.


----------



## Musturd (May 25, 2009)

Isn't it recommended to start a new thread and link to the old one in the first post if you have something to add?


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 26, 2009)

I wish I can remember my dreams.....I always wake up feeling that I've just had the most wonderful dream but can never remember what it was...It pisses me off.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 26, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> I wish I can remember my dreams.....I always wake up feeling that I've just had the most wonderful dream but can never remember what it was...It pisses me off.



I feel you on that one
So does xkcd


----------



## royzabeast (May 26, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Isn't it recommended to start a new thread and link to the old one in the first post if you have something to add?



Yeah, but whenever I browse the website, people always attack the poster saying that their was a thread just like it. So I searched. I'll moderate myself from now on or something. Take the Taoist way.


----------

